# Cedar Key area vs Steinhatchee  what do you think?



## jkaviation (Dec 28, 2013)

I have been fishing out of the "HATCH" since I was a lil kid and now am 41. I know the area well and always do pretty good.

But I am looking for new waters and know nothing about the area around Cedar Key.

Is it better?
are there lots of reds?
Trout bite?
rocky, oysters, grass flats..
these are the answers I'm looking for not your specific GPS numbers.

opinions welcome


----------



## salty dreams (Jan 1, 2014)

I fish horseshoe beach area when Im down their. good flounder  and trout.


----------



## kingfish (Jan 8, 2014)

Back in 87 when I first moved to Gainesville, I cut my teeth at Cedar Key.  Flash forward a bunch, I ended up buying a tiny place over at Steinhatchee.  I've done real good at both places.  I'd say the shallow water, up the creeks opportunity for redfish is a tad better in Cedar Key, especially if you have an airboat.  I'd say the big trout opportunities are a little better at Steinhatchee.   The other thing I've always liked about Cedar Key is the combo trip inshore/offshore is better in Cedar Key because of the steel tower and the hook areas.  Google up the Gainesville Offshore Sportfishing Club and they will have about a dozen published numbers to get you started both inshore and offshore.  Over all I'd say it's a push, but the amount of offshore islands off Cedar Key really appeal to a lot of people.
Kingfish


----------



## jkaviation (Jan 19, 2014)

thanks


----------



## spearjunky (Feb 5, 2014)

hey if u want i will take u out of cedar key if you would like to split cost to show u around just let it warm up


----------

